# Livery yards Chester



## Squidge90 (15 October 2015)

Hi, 

I'm new to Chester (living in Handbridge) and planning on moving my horse here shortly. Does anyone have any recommendations for full/assisted/DIY livery yards around the area? All the ones I seem to find are about 30mins away, I would preferably like a yard with a floodlit school and stuff going on (clinics/ competitions) I'm aware of Kelsall Hill but wondered if there was any more options, preferably to the south and west of Chester.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## webble (15 October 2015)

Dirks yard, Balderton equestrian, green lane saltney and there are two down sealand road. Have a look in the directory on wwwCheshirehorse.CoUK


----------



## Squidge90 (15 October 2015)

Thank you x


----------

